# Why is an old used Lp so darn fascinating to me, because it has history i explain ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You don't know who own the vynil in the first place, you let your imagination run wild look, I have an Orlandus de Lassus\Josquin Desprez Lp of 1950 concert Hall society, and there is a marker stain on the sleeve in front in the upper era.

So I let my imagination run wild and imagine a thing, the first owner of the vynil was a Christian old geezer married to a Jewish woman.

He normally would party on hannukah for his wife and his wife as a Jewish person would do the compromised of celebrating x-mas but one year he forgot to celebrated Hannukah whit his wife, so the story goes his Jewish wife, out of pure anger, for is old records collection geeky husband, decided to ruined the value a bit of the Lp, the woman is like, you did not celebrate hannukah this year I won't celebrate X-mas and I have your favorite record in hostage, the man oh no!! not my Orlandus Lassus\Josquin Desprez split you would ain't!? do this please i beg of you, it's my favorite Lp, the woman out of anger you betcha have done a marker trace on the Lp to lower it's value i.e :lol: this could have been a child who stain the Lp too whit a marker we just dont know detail like this and every details fascinating ,dont you think so hey?

Sometimes I had a weird feeling not unpleasant an old vynil from the early 50'' or before as a soul of its own it's like Christine (the novel of Stephen King fame), sometimes I hug and kiss my copy of Gesualdo by the Randolph Singer on Westminster, like the movie\novel Christine the Lp become a part of me, I must protect it, worship it?

Am i a bit crazy or you feel the same thing the same?

I have another wild rambling of imagination thinking about my Palestrina missa iste confessor\ missa sine nomine, that goes like this the first guy who own this Lp was in this odd christian sect in usa in the south (i purchased it in the south) were there are symbolic snakes in the church(you all seen this in the mockumentary called Face of death that 90% bogus did you).If you have wild anecdote concerning previous seller whom own the Lp it could be interresting if you have an old Stravinsky of 1927 or the first pressing of Mossolov iron Fundry 1936 woaw sutch long history almost 100 years or so..for the first Stravinsky on Discogs.Now that exiting dont you think?, do you have any opinion on my theme to add funny or not, imagine the first owner shot himself suicide you're like jesus oh no? this is bad luck? are you a tad supersticieous? :tiphat:


----------

